# Edit in CS5 not working in 4.3



## bobrobert (Dec 13, 2012)

I downloaded and installed it. So far so good - I didn't explore all of the program - except for choosing the external editor. The program quite rightly chooses Photoshop CS5 as the editor but refuses to open in CS5 stating that an external editor isn't selected. I checked preferences and it is set as default.  When I choose the second option in preferences I can "force" it to open in CS5. This however means that the second option can't open an other program.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 13, 2012)

You can have multiple Secondary Editors assigned, and they should all show up in the right-click "Edit In" menu.

Regarding the problem of the file not opening when you use the Primary "Edit in" route, is it possible you're using a Raw file from a recent camera that isn't supported by the ACR version you have installed in CS5 (presumably 6.7), such as a D800, and also using "Open Anyway" at the ACR mis-match dialog? In that situation CS5 will start, but the ACR plug-in won't recognise the raw file and just unhelpfully does nothing.


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry that doesn't answer the problem. LR 4.3 updates all cameras. I chose a Nikon D300 raw image. In LR 4.1 and LR 4.2 the external editor default was CS5 on my computer and it opened anyway. This has nothing to do with the options of mismatch between camera raw 7 and earlier versions such as 6.7.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2012)

I've split this off into its own thread.  

Are you getting the dialog that says about the mismatch and gives you the Render Using LR / Open Anyway choice?


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 13, 2012)

Victoria It doesn't go that far.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2012)

In that case hopefully one of these will fix it.  http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html

Anyone else having trouble with CS5?  CS6 is working correctly.


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 13, 2012)

I tried the solution with respect to the registry editing. Possibly done something wrong. I launched LR and picked a Nef image and selected Ctrl-Alt-E. The dialogue box stated.. Edit a copy with light room adjustment. Not what I expected. Done a system restore and I am now back with the solution of choosing the second option in preferences of opening PSCS5. I can live with that. There wasn't any way I was about to uninstall PS and re install as suggested in the link. Adobe has apparently done something wrong in the final release because it was working before the upgrade.:thinking:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2012)

Ctrl-Alt-E is the shortcut for the SECONDARY editor, isn't it?  What happened if you went to the primary editor?


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 13, 2012)

No problem here with CS6.
I started LR4.3, picked a photo at random and selected edit with PS CS6, and it started PS and opened the photo no problem...


----------



## bobrobert (Dec 13, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ctrl-Alt-E is the shortcut for the SECONDARY editor, isn't it?  What happened if you went to the primary editor?



I have checked again and Ctrl+E now opens an image directly into PS and it now works. Now given it some thought and I had changed some administrator permissions as part of my "investigations" and the changes may have been the cause of the link now working?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2012)

Quite possible - I'm pleased it's working anyway!


----------

